
Ask HN: Review my startup – MD in your pocket - Aidlab
Hello!<p>We’ve just launched our landing page (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;aidlab.com) and would appreciate any feedback.<p>Idea:<p>Aidlab is a health tracker that will help in recognizing heart illness or overtraining thanks to regular, easy to take, short monitoring sessions.<p>Why?<p>Traditional heart disease can lead to a heart attack during a race, even in apparently healthy middle-aged runners, and many young runners train and race with undetected congenital heart conditions. The same goes with temperature. No matter what the temperature is outside, your core body temperature will increase over time with exercise. When you run hard – your body generates a large amount of heat, and if you can’t get rid of it effectively, this could result in a heat stroke.<p>Example of use:<p>1. Stay Active as usual: Do your favorite workouts, including gym sessions or biking<p>2. Monitor Your Health: See the response of your body based on the everyday activity<p>3. Adjust Intensity: React to abnormal ECG signal or increased body temperature<p>We&#x27;ll try to answer every question.<p>Thanks!<p>Aidlab Team
======
brudgers
To me, the message seems directed at a niche where people are concerned enough
about their pulmonary function to drop a hundred bucks on a non-medical
gadget; carry that gadget and a cell phone along on their workouts; and
constantly monitor it's output during their workouts while not being concerned
enough to consult a physician.

Good luck.

~~~
Insalgo
Consulting a physician is not always possible (or impossible in some
conditions). Anyway, we are wondering why our message is for those "concerned
enough about their >pulmonary function<".

Thanks for your feedback!

------
dozzie
I think you should have all this on your website, and then just submit a link
with "Show HN" prefix in the title.

~~~
Aidlab
It's a matter of copywriting. We believe that copy on aidlab.com is much
better than here (scary/technical).

Thanks for your comment!

